# Sound through one speaker



## MagicColin84 (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey guys. Sorry to be a pain in the butt, and im sure this has been answered here before but i can't seem to find my exact problem.

I recently put together a PC of my own and upon first using it, and now still, sound only comes out of one speaker. i have my stereo hooked up to the pc so the sound comes out of that, but i have tried multiple other devices, including PC speakers, other leads, other stereo's etc and its the same on all of them.
Spec:
Windows XP
Athlon 64 Venice 3200
Nvidia Leadtek Winfast A340 Graphics Card
Abit UL8 Motherboard
Compaq 20G HD

Any help would be much appreciated guys.

Thanks, Colin.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Last time this happended to me, it was a bad sound card. Do you have another one you can try? Is this onboard or a card?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Check the Playback Balance slider in Volume Control.


----------



## ZDarryl (Dec 13, 2005)

That could be it....


----------



## squeezor (Dec 17, 2004)

I have this same problem but my balance is in the middle like its shown in the picture above, but still i only get sound in left speakers. Same thing goes for headphones. Help please!


----------



## ZDarryl (Dec 13, 2005)

squeezor said:


> I have this same problem but my balance is in the middle like its shown in the picture above, but still i only get sound in left speakers. Same thing goes for headphones. Help please!


Is yours onboard sound or a sound card?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I am assuming you used an adapter to convert from mini plug to RCA.
Did you make sure the adapter is stereo?
If you haven't hooked up the front audio ports.
check the header on the mother board.
The jumpers need to be connected properly.
They should be marked something like,R_IN,R_OUT,L_IN,L_OUT.
The R_IN AND R_OUT need to be jumpered together,same with the left,
if you are not using front audio.
The jumpers might have been set incorrectly at the factory.


----------



## squeezor (Dec 17, 2004)

My sound card is onboard, its stuck in the motherboard. Its not separated.


----------

